# Certification For Auditing



## CrysLednum

Hi -  I was interested in attaining certification in auditing, but it seems there are a few to choose from.  I recently saw the new CHAP program put together by Patricia Trites, but before I pay for something like this I wanted to know if there is a certain auditing credential that is more "popular".  Is one certification better than any other?


----------



## tsmith

*certification for auditing*

Crystal,

I don't know if any one is "better" than the others.  I can tell you that I obtained my CHCA (Certified Healthcare Chart Auditor) from AHCAE.  I attended their week long Intensive Chart Auditing Practicum and it was excellent.  The test is given on the last day.  It was presented by Susan Garrison, Robin Linker, and Susan Thurston.  If you know anything about these presenters you can imagine how motivational it is.  This course is more expensive than the CHAP course, but is in person and very interactive.  I have no regrets about the investment and to me it was well worth the dollars I spent.  You can get more information at www.ahcae.com.


----------



## mscorella1

*Certification in Compliance*

I also have been thinking of obtaining a certification in auditing and found too many to choose from.  But after consideration, I have decided to go with one that is not just limited to chart auditing, but compliance in general.  The Health Care Compliance Association (HCCA) has a certification program for healthcare compliance professionals.  Individuals who meet the eligibility requirements and who sucessfully pass the exam attain the Certified in Healthcare Compliance (CHC) designation.  More information can be found on HCCA's website (http://www.hcca-info.org).  It is more extensive than just a certification in auditing, but if you are going to get another certification...why not get one that will show your expertise covers more than just a basic chart audit.  Of course if that is all you want, then the others mentioned will be sufficient, but I wanted to let you know there was one out there that was more substantial if you go that route.


----------



## LLovett

I could be wrong, and maybe they have changed, but the CHC is not a chart auditing credential. It is a general compliance credential. They make sure processes are in place and followed, they don't actually do the chart audits.

I thought about going for it a couple of years ago and didn't because I thought it was too general. My former boss and good friend holds this credential along with another co-worker who has no coding background at all. She is just in management.

Again, maybe they have changed but you may want to check into a little further and make sure it is what you want.

Laura, CPC


----------



## Annette

*Certification for jobs*

So my question regarding all of these is; which one (if any) are being requested by employers?  Does Medicare ask for it's Auditors to be certified as an Auditor?  That would seem to be the way to figure out which one fits your needs better.  Although I do agree that a "Compliance" certification makes more sense in generality.


----------



## CrysLednum

Thanks for all the responses!  I will check into all your suggestions.


----------



## msbrowning

I obtained by auditing cerification from NAMAS, http://www.namas-auditing.com/Namas. The course is very informative and well worth it. Send me a PM if you have any questions....


----------



## RNCPC0709

*Cpma*



msbrowning said:


> I obtained by auditing cerification from NAMAS, http://www.namas-auditing.com/Namas. The course is very informative and well worth it. Send me a PM if you have any questions....



I have seen another discussion regarding this certification and the people who had obtained this also were pleased with the course.........I believe this is the organization that offers the Certified Professional Medical Auditor (CPMA) certification.  Thinking about this one myself.......


----------



## msbrowning

RNCPC0709 said:


> I have seen another discussion regarding this certification and the people who had obtained this also were pleased with the course.........I believe this is the organization that offers the Certified Professional Medical Auditor (CPMA) certification.  Thinking about this one myself.......



Yes, this is the oganization that offers the CPMA certification. I am very pleased and happy that I obtained my certification through NAMAS. Let me know if you have any questions and I will be happy to answer them and if I can't I can direct you to the right person...


----------



## CrysLednum

Thank you!  I went to the website and they are having a class in Baltimore in October.  This sounds very thorough and I really appreciate your input!


----------



## cwcieri@yahoo.com

*on-line certification classes/credentials?*

Are there any companies that offer well respected on line auditing certifications?
Thank you!


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

*Coming Soon....*

AAPC's own Auditing Exam. Written by a team of experts covering all aspects of auditing........... look for more details to be coming out soon.


----------



## ARCPC9491

I attended the Intensive Chart Auditing Practicum by AHCAE last week ... I've got to say, it was very informative and the presenters were wonderful ... Susan Thurston was hilarious. I was very impressed by their presention and the materials. They offer the "CHCA" credential that you have the option to take on the last day. 

With the pressure to collect, collect, collect .... by the RAC's and other payers following suit, an auditing credential would be forever valuable to anyone.


----------



## mbalcita

*Audit certification*

The American Association of Medical Audit Specialists offers a certification for medical auditors to those who meet the qualifications outlined in the AAMAS website -- http://www.aamas.org/. 

Read further how to qualify to be CMAS: http://www.aamas.org/certification-program/

CPC continuing education units meet CMAS CEU requirements for recertification. 

Marilyn Balcita, RN CPUR CICA CMAS


----------

